# acting (επίθ.) = (ο) εκτελών χρέη (the acting president, ο εκτελών χρέη προέδρου, ο ασκών την προεδρία)



## Alexandra (May 8, 2009)

Δεν είναι ο υπηρεσιακός πρόεδρος, έτσι; Πώς τον λέμε; Αναπληρωτής του προέδρου;
Acting President of the United States is a reference to a person who is legitimately exercising the Presidential powers even though that person does not hold the office of the President of the United States.


----------



## sarant (May 8, 2009)

Δεν μ' αρέσει, αλλά η ΕΕ ενιοτε λέει "ασκών την Προεδρία" και "εκτελών χρέη Πρόεδρου"


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 8, 2009)

*οιονεί* πρόεδρος;


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2009)

Και ο _προεδρεύων_ είναι _acting chairman_.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 9, 2009)

*Acting president* είναι ο *αναπληρωτής πρόεδρος*.

Αποσπάσματα από επίσημο κείμενο:
— _Mr. Andreas Nikolaides, Acting Consul General of Cyprus in Toronto. = ο Αναπληρωτής Γενικός Πρόξενος της Κυπριακής Δημοκρατίας στο Τορόντο κ. Ανδρέας Νικολαϊδης_
— _Mr. Harry Kouvelis, Acting President of SAE and Coordinator for the Region of Africa and Middle East. = ο Αναπληρωτής Πρόεδρος ΣΑΕ-Συντονιστής Αφρικής-Εγγύς/Μέσης Ανατολής κ. Χάρης Γκουβέλης_


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2009)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο αναπληρωτής ορίζεται στην αρχή της θητείας του κανονικού κατόχου ενός αξιώματος και συνήθως έχει κάποιες από τις αρμοδιότητες του δεύτερου. Π.χ. ο αναπληρωτής υπουργός στην Ελλάδα (alternate minister). Ο acting president είναι ο οποιοσδήποτε _προσωρινά_ εκτελεί χρέη προέδρου. Δεν ονομάζεται έτσι κανένας όσο είναι ο πρόεδρος στη θέση του. Από την άλλη, δεν αποκλείεται (δεν ξέρω τις περιπτώσεις που αναφέρεις) να χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος «αναπληρωτής» για ευκολία — εκτός αν ο ένας από τους δύο όρους είναι λάθος στα συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acting_(law)


----------



## Ambrose (May 9, 2009)

Μπορεί να αποδοθεί και ως αναπληρωτής. Απλά, εξαρτάται από την περίπτωση.


----------



## sarant (May 9, 2009)

Όταν είχε παραιτηθεί ο Καραμανλής το 1985, ο Αλευράς έγινε acting president επειδή ήταν Πρόεδρος της Βουλής. Σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν ήταν Αναπληρωτής Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας πριν από την παραίτηση.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 9, 2009)

Δηλαδή στο άρθρο αυτό που είναι γραμμένο και στις δύο γλώσσες νομίζετε ότι δεν τεκμηρίωσαν την μετάφρασή τους; Αυτοί οι ίδιοι που κατέχουν τους τίτλους δεν ξέρουν πώς λέγεται ο τίτλος τους τόσο στην Ελληνική όσο και στην Αγγλική;


----------



## Ambrose (May 9, 2009)

Απλά, σε μερικές περιπτώσεις και όχι όσον αφορά προέδρους αποκλειστικά, το έχω δει και ως αναπληρωτής. Το νόημα είναι πάντα "ο εκτελών χρέη ΧΧΧΧ". Από εκεί και πέρα, τα άλλα εξαρτώνται από την περίπτωση (τίτλους, δομές κλπ.)


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 9, 2009)

Μα, ναι, φυσικά, ο αναπληρωτής είναι ο (εκ)τελών χρέη προέδρου όταν ο πρόεδρος δεν μπορεί για κάποιον λόγο να παρευρεθεί κάπου. Είναι αυτός που αναπληρώνει την θέση του προέδρου σε περίπτωση ανάγκης.
Σε ένα συνέδριο πιστεύετε ότι θα μπορούσε το ταμπελάκι κάποιου να γράφει "εκτελών χρέη προέδρου για την Ελλάδα" παρά "αναπληρωτής πρόεδρος Ελλάδας";


----------



## sarant (May 9, 2009)

Για ταμπελάκια δεν ξέρω. Αλλά στην ευρωπαϊκή δημόσια διοίκηση, ο εκτελών χρέη προέδρου υπογράφει ως M. Dupont, President f.f., όπου αυτό το f.f. σημαίνει faisant fonction. 

Μια λεπτή διάκριση, όταν δεν υπάρχει σταθερός πρόεδρος αλλά γίνεται περιτροπή, είναι να βάλεις "ο προεδρεύων". Ο προεδρεύων είναι πρόεδρος, είναι και ασκών την προεδρία.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 9, 2009)

Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω τι το παλεύετε τόσην ώρα. Αφού έχει παγιωθεί η αντιστοιχία acting president = αναπληρωτής πρόεδρος, γιατί πασχίζετε να ανακαλύψετε τον τροχό εκ νέου;


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2009)

Κατέθεσα τον προβληματισμό μου για τη διαφορά και να την τεκμηριώσω. Ας πάρουμε τον νυν πρόεδρο του ΣΑΕ (Συμβουλίου Απόδημου Ελληνισμού), τον Στέφανο Ταμβάκη, που διαδέχτηκε τον Άθενς το 2006. Από το 2001 ως το 2006 ήταν Αναπληρωτής Πρόεδρος του ΣΑΕ (Alternate President). Εκεί ήταν και ο Άθενς, στη θέση του προέδρου, και εκτελούσε κανονικά τα καθήκοντά του. Οπότε ο φόβος μου είναι ότι, αν πούμε για κάποιον ότι είναι αναπληρωτής πρόεδρος, όποιος μας ακούει είναι δικαιολογημένος να καταλάβει ότι πρόκειται για έναν ρόλο δίπλα σε εκείνον του προέδρου, όχι για κάποιον προσωρινά στη θέση του προέδρου.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 9, 2009)

Μερικά αποσπάσματα από λίγο-πολύ έγκυρα κείμενα και λεξικά/γλωσσάρια:

— _Πολλές Ευχαριστίες! Χρήστος Σάμπρας - Υπηρεσιακός Διευθυντής. Many Thanks! Chris Sampras- Acting Director_
— _O Μουχάμαντ Μιαν Σούμρο ήταν ο υπηρεσιακός Πρόεδρος του Πακιστάν από τις 18 Αυγούστου του 2008 ως την ορκωμοσία του νέου προέδρου, Ασίφ Αλί Ζαρντάρι. "Soomro takes over as acting Pak President"_

Αλλά σε ένα γλωσσάρι του Θεόφιλου Βαμβάκου (μηχανικού & ηλεκτρολόγου μηχανικού ΕΜΠ), γράφει _αναπληρωτής _= _acting _
Επίσης:
— _Johnson is acting head of the department until a new director is chosen. Ο Johnson είναι ο προσωρινός διευθυντής του τμήματος μέχρι να επιλέξουν καινούριο_.
— _Θερμές ευχαριστίες εκφράζονται επιπλέον και στην Αναπληρώτρια Διευθύντρια (Acting Director), Δρ. K. Σέκερη, η οποία κατά τη διάρκεια της θητείας της αφιέρωσε έντονη προσπάθεια, αμερόληπτη γνώμη, αυταπάρνηση, και χρόνο για την επίλυση …_
— _Αναπληρωτής διευθυντής = Acting manager_
— _Η ΠΑΝΑΦΟΝ Α.Ε.Ε.Τ. ανακοινώνει ότι ο κ. Χαράλαμπος Μαζαράκης, έως τώρα αναπληρωτής Οικονομικός Διευθυντής (acting CFO), αναλαμβάνει την θέση του Οικονομικού Διευθυντή του Ομίλου Panafon_

Διαλέγεις και παίρνεις…

Αν δεν σ' αρέσει τίποτα, βαλ' το _ωσανεί _(ή _ωσεί_) _πρόεδρος _… (εντάξει, μεταξύ σοβαρού κι αστείου, μην εκσφενδονίζετε ζαρζαβατικά…)


----------



## Palavra (May 11, 2009)

Και απο εδώ πάντως επιβεβαιώνω ότι άλλο ο αναπληρωτής που μπορεί να είναι μόνιμος και να περιμένει π.χ. να λείψει ο πρόεδρος και να πάρει τη θέση του ή να έχει και άλλα καθήκοντα κτλ, και άλλο ο acting (εκτελών χρέη) που μπορεί σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις να είναι και άσχετος εντελώς με το σώμα του οποίου προεδρεύει. Για παράδειγμα, σε συνεδριάσεις διοικητικών συμβουλίων εταιρειών ο acting μπορεί να είναι μια γραμματέας της εταιρείας, ένας από τους δικηγόρους της κτλ κτλ και να είναι acting μόνο για όσο διαρκεί η συνεδρίαση.


----------



## natasake (Mar 2, 2018)

Ερώτηση και σας παρακαλώ να μη γελάσετε.
Αν ο εκτελών χρέη Πρωθυπουργού είναι γυναίκα, πώς το λέμε;
Η εκτελούσα χρέη Πρωθυπουργού;


----------



## Earion (Mar 2, 2018)

Ναι, η εκτελούσα χρέη πρωθυπουργού (με πεζό π). Γιατί να γελάσουμε;


----------



## daeman (Mar 2, 2018)

Earion said:


> Ναι, η εκτελούσα χρέη πρωθυπουργού (με πεζό π). Γιατί να γελάσουμε;



Η εκτελούσα χρέη πρωθυπουργού, της εκτελούσες χρέη πρωθυπουργού, την εκτελούσε χρέη πρωθυπουργού. 

Η εκτελούσα χρέη πρωθυπουργού, της εκτελούσας χρέη πρωθυπουργού, την εκτελούσα χρέη πρωθυπουργού,
οι εκτελούσες χρέη πρωθυπουργού, των εκτελουσών χρέη πρωθυπουργού, τις εκτελούσες χρέη πρωθυπουργού.

Η εκτελούσα χρέη πρωθυπουργού Ρόζα Οτουνμπάγεβα ζήτησε στρατιωτικές ενισχύσεις από τη Ρωσία, ωστόσο η Μόσχα αρνείται να «αναμειχθεί σε εσωτερικές υποθέσεις της Κιργιζίας» και θα αποστείλει μόνο ανθρωπιστική βοήθεια και υποστήριξη.
http://www.dw.com/el/εκτός-ελέγχου-η-κατάσταση-στην-κιργιζία/a-5678219

Χρέη, όλο χρέη.


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2018)

daeman said:


> Χρέη, όλο χρέη.



Βασικά, κάποιον που να εκτελεί χρέη χωρών θέλουμε, ναι;


----------



## Themis (Mar 2, 2018)

nickel said:


> Βασικά, κάποιον που να εκτελεί χρέη χωρών θέλουμε, ναι;



Debterminator


----------



## natasake (Mar 4, 2018)

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Το εκτελούσα με ξένιζε.
Ωραίο θα ήταν να εκτελούσε κανείς ΤΑ χρέη των πρωθυπουργών.
(Themis, μου έφτιαξες το κέφι)


----------

